# Tera - PC startet einfach neu



## Spideerr (11. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe das Probleme, dass mein Pc sporadisch neu startet, ohne Fehlermeldung, wenn ich Tera spiele. Kann also nach 10 min oder nach 30 min passiert beispielsweise. Egal wo ich mich befinde (Hauptstadt, Außengebiete...). Hardware kann es eigentlich nicht sein, weil andere Spiele, wie Battlefield Hardline, WoW, DayZ, Diablo 3, CounterStrike, Guild Wars 2.... laufen. Also kann man ja sachen wie CPU Temperatur, Netzteil, Arbeitsspeicher, Motherboard doch eigentlich ausschließen, wenn die anderen Spiele laufen. Windows Update habe ich gemacht, Grafikkarten Treiber aktuell. Grafikkarte ist eine GeForce GTX 660 Ti. 16GB Arbeitsspeicher. 

Ich bitte um Hilfe, danke.


----------



## Stueppi (11. April 2015)

Liste mal bitte deine restliche Hardware auf mit Name und bezeichnung (z.B. 500 Watt netzteil reicht nicht, wenn dann "BeQuit P10 550W")
Schreib ma besten dazu ob und was du übertaktet hast und lade dir mal Bluescreenviewer runter. Vieleicht bekomst du doch einen Bluescreen und du siehst ihn nur nicht. Aktualisier außerdem deine Treiber.


----------



## Spideerr (13. April 2015)

Ich habe alle Treiber geupdatet und Bluescreen installiert. Dabei kamen foldende Meldungen raus:
==================================================
Dump File         : 041315-11481-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.04.2015 17:44:53
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000124
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0d9f1038
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : dump_atapi.sys
Caused By Address : dump_atapi.sys+1a005f0
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+4af21c
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041315-11481-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 262.144
Dump File Time    : 13.04.2015 17:44:56
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041315-12511-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.04.2015 19:17:17
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000124
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0da1d738
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+4af21c
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18741 (win7sp1_gdr.150202-1526)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+4af21c
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041315-12511-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 262.144
Dump File Time    : 13.04.2015 19:17:20
==================================================


----------



## Xyz00777 (9. Mai 2015)

Deine Probleme würde ich gerne haben  Sei froh dass er sich neu startet... bei mir hängt er sich auf... und das beim starten des launchers....
Ich fühle mich noch extremer verarscht als du.

MfG
Patrick


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

ich würde mal einfach so in die runde werfen:
game neu installen... hat bei solchen gfehlern bei mir oft bei z.b. wow oder bf geholfe ...


----------



## Robonator (10. Mai 2015)

> Also kann man ja sachen wie CPU Temperatur, Netzteil, Arbeitsspeicher, Motherboard doch eigentlich ausschließen, wenn die anderen Spiele laufen.


Nein nicht so direkt. Jedes Spiel lastet den PC anders aus.
Es würde daher durchaus helfen wenn du mal die Temperaturen im Auge behältst. 

Wenn der PC einfach ausgeht und neustartet würde ich aufs Netzteil oder die Temperaturen tippen. Scheinen mir mit am wahrscheinlichsten zu sein. 
Weitere Infos zu deinem System wie eben das Netzteil (Marke + Modell, zur Not -> Bild vom Aufkleber dadrauf machen) wären hilfreich.

Der Fehlercode der Bluescreens deutet, laut google, auf einen schweren Hardwarefehler.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

jo mögliche fehler... ich ahb das nich aufgezählt weil sich ift sowas mit neuinstallen behebt...

das das nt daran schuld sein könnte hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, wolte aber den te nich unnötig in panik versezten xD

aber bevor wir das nt genau betrachten...sollten wir alles andere ausschliesen...

sprich spiel neu installen
cpu gpu... einfach alle temps überwachen (z.b. hwinfo die logfunktion)
alle zusatzkartenslots raus... (ram, graka, soundkarte usw falls vorhanden) jnd dann alle möglichen kombis durchtesten
bios resetten oder aktualisieren

und mehr fällt mir um die uhrzeit nimmer ein xD


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2015)

> Full Path: C:\Windows\Minidump



Lade mal die Dateien aus diesem Ordner hier hoch.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Mai 2015)

Xyz00777 schrieb:


> Deine Probleme würde ich gerne haben  Sei froh dass er sich neu startet... bei mir hängt er sich auf... und das beim starten des launchers....
> Ich fühle mich noch extremer verarscht als du.
> 
> MfG
> Patrick



Ich hab das Problem gehabt das er dne Download nicht beendet hat bzw bei 0% gehangen hat hab dafür zum glück nen Fix gefunden ....


----------

